# Musiques pc a ipod touch



## Pr3dateur (15 Novembre 2008)

bonjour tout le monde!

Ce matin j'ai acheté l'ipod touch 8go, j'ai telecharger itunes8 mais comme c'est la premiere fois que j'ai un ipod je ne sais pas comment mettre les musiques de mon pc dans mon ipod ainsi que les photos et les videos (tout en gros lol),si vous pouvez me donner la demarche a suivre ,j'ai entendu parler que mes musiques devaient aller dans les bibiotheque mais je ne sais pas comment,merci!


----------



## DeepDark (15 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

Suivre le guide 

Ou sinon l'aide iTunes


----------



## Pr3dateur (15 Novembre 2008)

oui j'ai  a peu pres tous lu (98pages^^), donc si j'ai bien compri synchroniser cest que les musiques sont transferé sur lipod touch?et je peu juste les faire glisser pour que les musiques soient transferées.
Par contre pour les photos j'ai pas tout compri ,contraitement c'est comment? merci!


----------



## DeepDark (15 Novembre 2008)

Pr3dateur a dit:


> oui j'ai  a peu pres tous lu (98pages^^), donc si j'ai bien compri synchroniser cest que les musiques sont transferé sur lipod touch?et je peu juste les faire glisser pour que les musiques soient transferées.
> Par contre pour les photos j'ai pas tout compri ,contraitement c'est comment? merci!


Pour la synchronisation c'est tout à fait ça 
Tu glisses tes musiques dans iTunes. Puis, l'iPod connecté, tu glisses tes musiques de la bibliothèque Tunes dans l'Ipod. C'est aussi simple que ça 


Pour les photos tout se fait depuis iTunes aussi. Tu auras un onglet "Photos". Tu fais ton choix depuis cet onglet et tu lances la synchronisation à ce moment là


----------



## Pr3dateur (15 Novembre 2008)

ok et par exemple je recois des musiques par msn, comment je fais pour les envoyer dans itunes?merci


----------



## DeepDark (16 Novembre 2008)

Pr3dateur a dit:


> ok et par exemple je recois des musiques par msn, comment je fais pour les envoyer dans itunes?merci


Tu les mets dans le bon dossier.
Et tu les glisses dans iTunes tout simplement 
Elle seront alors dans ta bibliothèque iTunes et tu n'as plus qu'a les glisser dans ton iPod 



Et il va de soi que pour lire ta musique sur ton PC, tu ne vas pas ouvrir le dossier qui contient ta musique, rechercher la chanson etc... Tu ouvres iTunes et tu choisit depuis iTunes ta musique


----------

